# NC/SC/VA - Starting my Standard search



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

American Kennel Club - Breeder Referral Search

Also, there is a section for "puppies" and you can put in your area and reputable breeders with puppies will show up, and there is even a summary page showing what testing they do, terms of their agreement, etc., so I would start there.


----------



## Zack (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the link!

If anyone has any personal experience with a breeder in my general area that would be super helpful too - PM's are fine.

Thanks again!


----------



## jessnicole10 (Mar 8, 2012)

I got Bo from Family Affair Standards (they have a website) near Raleigh. It was bit of a drive for me, as I am west of Charlotte. But I have been nothing but pleased with them! Their setup is incredible!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Saratoga is in Charlotte
Saratoga Standards


----------



## Zack (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow - I can't believe Saratoga didn't come up in any of my searches yet - thanks!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a friend on FB that lives in Raison NC. Which is off of 40 going towards Wilmington. Has a couple of Black females that need homes. The pups are now 6 months old. She is reducing price yo $500.00 due yo her Moms illness & having just been attacked by a cat at her groom shop she is unable to care for them. I know she shows her Poodles Conformation but you would have to contact Charlene for further info. I know a little soon but getting a well bred Spoo at that price is kind of nice. If you want more info PM me.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

jessnicole10 said:


> I got Bo from Family Affair Standards (they have a website) near Raleigh. It was bit of a drive for me, as I am west of Charlotte. But I have been nothing but pleased with them! Their setup is incredible!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We got Max and Maddie from Family Affair as well. They are pretty amazing when you visit.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Hows the search going? 
I got an email yesterday from Cindy at Beauciel Standard Poodles just north of Baltimore. Not sure if you're willing to travel that far but she says she's planning a litter of browns in the very near future and she also has three 12 week old creams, two boys and a girl, looking for a home. Here's a link to their site. Home

Hope this helps
Rick


----------



## Zack (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks PoodleRick! I will go check them out.

The search is going ok. I have been contacted about a couple of really nice breedings happening now so the timing would be right for fall, although they are kind of far away. I know everyone ships but that just makes me kind of nervous.

Tintlet and Saratoga are both close to me (Saratoga right here in Charlotte!) but neither will be breeding until next year.

I have heard about Family Affair but haven't looked too closely there yet.

The toughest part is hearing about some that are available right now - I reeeaaalllly need to wait until after summer travel. I want to be able to be completely focused on the new addition when it arrives


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Zack said:


> Thanks PoodleRick! I will go check them out.
> 
> The search is going ok. I have been contacted about a couple of really nice breedings happening now so the timing would be right for fall, although they are kind of far away. I know everyone ships but that just makes me kind of nervous.
> 
> ...


You might want to look at Luminary then. They are in Fredericksburg, Va. Victoria is going to have a litter of browns very very soon. But she is also going to be breeding the next time her black female goes into heat. So she'll have a litter ready to go around the holidays. That's the litter I'm waiting for. Here's her site. Standard Poodles, Poodle Boarding, Poodle Puppies


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Zack,

I personally highly recommend Bev Crosby at Calisun, she is wonderful to work with. I just flew down to Charlotte and then to Greenville, SC a couple weeks ago and brought home Aven, my second girl from her. My older bitch Fallon is now 5 1/2. I have attached pictures of both of them. Both girls are blues, Bev typically has mostly blacks and blues, with an occasional white or cream. Unless things change, I believe Bev is planning to breed her Chloe, who is my older girl Fallon's full sister at the end of the summer so you should be looking at a late fall - early winter puppy. Chloe is a finished Ch. and of course has had all her health testing done. I don't know which stud she is planning to use, but he will have had all his testing as well and she puts great thought into all her breedings. If you wanted more information, send Bev an email and tell her Diane recommended her. She is always happy to talk puppies with people! Fallon is multi-titled in all kinds of performance sports (agility, obedience, rally, etc.) and I plan to train and show Aven in the same venues as well, but I know there are dogs Bev has bred working as therapy dogs and of course, many, many super duper pets (which is first and foremost what I want my girls to be!!). If you want to PM me for additional information, I would be happy to talk with you in more detail.

Link to Fallon and Aven playing






Link to pics of Fallen and Aven - open in internet explorer if the hyperlink doesn't work
debsphotos2's Library | Photobucket



"Hi all,

I am starting my research for bringing a Standard Poodle into our family. My family has had 4 SPoo's, so I am familiar with the breed, but have never purchased one before - all have been rescues.

I live in Charlotte, NC and would like to find a breeder somewhat close by if possible. Between Google and what I have read here I have come up with this list so far:

Tintlet
Calisun
Aris
Stargazer

Can anyone add to my list of places to check out?

We are hoping to bring a puppy home in mid to late fall (want to make sure our traveling is over for the year).

Thanks so much!!"


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Adorable video.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I have 2 tintlet poodles (seelie and Fleur) who i think are the bees knees.
Both of their fathers are from calisun. I haven't met them in person, but i adore my poodles.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

We have one tintlet poodle and we also think he is the bees knees. Best advice I ever got or could give is choose the breeder and accept the timing...


----------



## Zack (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks all!

Calisun is not far from me at all so that would be great. I think she was one of the first people I emailed but haven't heard back so I will follow up.

Tintlet is top on my list but that is looking like next spring....that's a long wait! haha

Thanks so much everyone for all the suggestions!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

If you call your breeders of choice, they'll usually tell you who may be planning to breed sooner, or a different color, or whatever. The breeder world is pretty small....


----------

